# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  قصتي مع الزهراء‎ ع

## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
سأخبركم عن قصتي مع مولاتي الزهراء التي قمت بنشرها بنفسي في المنتديات ولكن بأمر من الزهراء التي جاءتني في منامي منذ شهر تقريبا وطلبت مني ان انشر قصتي واخبرتني يافلانه اطلبي من جميع من يقرأها ان ينشرها لحب الزهراء 
وانا اطلب منكمواقسم عليكم بحق ضلع الزهراء المكسور كل من يقرا قصتي ينشرها لحب الزهراء ارجوكم 
((انا اختكم من مدينه الاحساء باالسعوديه كنت ممن ابتلاهم الله والحمدلله انني صبرت على البلاء بدعاء والتقرب الى الله وبتوسل بأهل البيت وخصوصا بفاطمه الزهراء روحي لها الفداء 
قصتي بدأت من العام الماضي سنه 1431ه في 1 محرم كنت استمع يوميا لمحاظرات الشيخ عبد الحميد المهاجر وكنت ابكي في كل ليله وبحرقه قلب على مصاب الزهراء وولدها اباعبدالله وفي الليله الثالثه م ن محرم سمعت كلام الشيخ المهاجر لفضل حمله اللعن لحرمله الف مره وبدأت تلك الحمله 
(اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى الزهراء )الف مره 
وعند انتهائي من الحمله في نفس الوقت رفعت يدي واخذت ادعي واتوسل بزهراء روحي لها الفداء وقلت لها اقسم عليكِ ياسيدتي بحق نحر الامام الحسين ان تعطيني مرادي وان يرزقنيالله بطفل يملأعليي حياتي 
فوالله تعبت من الادويه والمستشفيات 6 سنوات وانا انتظر ان يرزقني الله بطفل 
والله يااخوات اني في تلك الليله وبعد انتهائي من الحمله ذهبت الى النوم 
ورأيت سيده لابسه اسود وجالسه على منبر ونزلت من على المنبر لتسلم عليي وهي تضرب على راسها وتنوح واحسيناه واحسيناه واحسيناه 
فعرفت بأنها مولاتي الزهراء وعانقتها وبكيت من حرقه قلب واخبرتها انني فقط اريد طفل يملأعليي حياتي واخبرتني انشاء الله يافلانه اذا انتهى عاشوراء سوف يعطيكِ الله مرادك والله اني جلست من نومي فرحه مسروره ولم اخبر احد حتى زوجي وبعد مرور محرم وصفر في نهايه ربيع اول تقريبا 27ربيع اول شعرت بدوخه وغثيان ولم اكمل تنظيف المنزل حينها حتى رآني زوجي متعبه وذهبت الى المستشفى واخبروني اني حامل والله لم اصدق بكينا انا وزوجي من شده الفرح وفرح لنا الاهل والاصدقاء 
صدقوني يااخوات سبحان الله ولدت يوم 1/1/1432ه ببنت رائعه الجمال ببركه الزهراء مولاتي روحي لها الفداء اسميتها (حوراء) وماخاب من توسل بكم ومن لجأ اليكم 
وهذي هديه الزهراء لي وفت بوعدها معي سيدتي كما نذرت طفلتي لصاحب العصر عج ولسيدتي الزهراء ولأم البنين والحمدلله اوفيت نذري 
في جميع المجالس الحسينيه والله لو اعطيهم عمري ودمي وروحي لن اوفي حق اهل بيت النبوه 
اكرر ارجو نشرها بحق الزهراء

----------

أميرة باحساسي (05-13-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*السلاام على فاطمه ووابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها بعد ما ااحاط بها علمك..*
*(اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى* *الزهراء* *)*
*(اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى* *الزهراء* *)*
*(اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى* *الزهراء* *)*

*يارب فاطمة بجاه فاطمة حقق امنياتنا وشافي مرضانا وارزق المحرومين من المؤمنين* 

*بارك الله فيك ااختي الكريمه* 
*موفقه بحق بظلومية فاطمة (ع)*
*دعواتي تشملكِ~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى الزهراء*

*اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى الزهراء*

*اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى الزهراء*


*سلآم الله على سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء يوم ولدت ويوم آستشهدت* 

*تسلمي عفاف ع النقل الولائي القيم*

*الله يعطيكِ العافيه*

*كل الود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي لمروركن العطر

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم .


ماهذه الكرامة الا نقطة من بحر كرامات سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمه الزهراء ..

السلام عليك يا  سيدتي يا فاطمة الزهراء ،السلام عليك يا بنت يا خاتم الأنبياء ،
السلام عليك  يا زوجة سيد الأوصياء ،السلام عليك يا أم الحسن والحسين ،
السلام عليك يا  كسيرة الضلعين..

ما خــاب من تمسك بكم وأمن من لجأ لكم ... وفــاز من والاكم وخسر من عاداكم وجحد حقكم .



عفاف الهدى
لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان على ما نقلته الطهر يداك
واسأل الله ان يقضي حوائكم وحوائجنا الدنيويه والاخرويه
بحق فاطمه الزهراء .

دمت مواليه .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي غناتي عالمرور هون

----------


## noor_ccc

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
السلام عليك يامولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء 
روحي لك الفداء 
اللهم العن من ظلمهم ومن تجرا عليهم 
اللهم العن حرملة حتى ترضى الزهراءاللهم العن حرملة حتى ترضى الزهراء  
اللهم العن حرملة حتى ترضى الزهراء  
اللهم العن حرملة حتى ترضى الزهراء 

واقضي حاجتنا وحاجة كل محتاج 
ببركة الصلاة على محمد واهل بيته الكرام

----------


## المودة 62

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*السلاام على فاطمه ووابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها بعد ما ااحاط بها علمك..*
*(اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى* *الزهراء* *)*
*(اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى* *الزهراء* *)*
*(اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى* *الزهراء* *)*

*يارب فاطمة بجاه فاطمة حقق امنياتنا وشافي مرضانا وارزق المحرومين من المؤمنين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي غناتي عالمرور هون

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى الزهراء*

*اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى الزهراء*

*اللهم العن حرمله حتى ترضى الزهراء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي غناتي عالمرور هون

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

احسنتم وبارك الله بكم

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اللهم العن حرملة حتى ترضى الزهراء

كراماتها كثيرة ... 
تخرجت من الجامعة لي 7 سنوات وانا اطلب من اهل البيت الوظيفة لم أيأس 
وفي هذة السنة أيام الاربعين حلمت بسيدتي فاطمة الزهراء جائتني مبتسمة وتقول دعيت لك 
وفي هذه السنة ستقضى حاجتك بطريقة لا تخطر ببالك
وبالفعل قبل مكرمة الملك بالتثبت جاني عقد مو على بالي اصلا وجانا قرار التثبيت 

فسلام الله على الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والعن حرملة حتى ترضى الزهراء

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

سلام الله على سيدتي ومولاتي الزهراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي عالمرور

----------


## الفجر القادم

اختي هداك الله لا يجوز التوسل لغير الله سبحانه وتعالى واسال الله ان يصلح لك ذريتك

ارجو ان تستفيدي من هذه المطويه اختي الكريمة

ن  الحمد لله نحمده، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن  لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ} [آل عمران: 10]، {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً  (70) يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَن  يُطِعْ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً} [الأحزاب: 70-71].

أما بعد: فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في  النار.

إن موضوع التوسل من أهم الموضوعات التي خاض فيها كثير من الناس واضطربوا  وابتدعوا فيها ما ليس منها، وأعرضوا عن التوسل المشروع الذي شرعه الله لنا  في كتابه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، لذا فنحن في هذه الرسالة الصغيرة  نحاول أن نجيب على كثير من التساؤلات التي تعلق في أذهان الناس مثل معنى  التوسل في اللغة والشرع وما هي أنواعه المشروعة؟ وما هي البدع التي دخلت  عليه؟ نسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بهذه الرسالة ويجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم  ويكتب لنا أجرها يوم نلقاه {يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ} [الشعراء: 88-89]، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

معنى التوسل:

معنى التوسل في اللغة: قال ابن الأثير في كتابه (النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر): "هي في الأصل: ما يتوصل به إلى الشيء ويتقرب به، وجمعها: وسائل. يقال: وسل إليه وسيلة وتوسل".

معنى التوسل في الشرع: يتبين لنا معنى التوسل والوسيلة من خلال الاطلاع على تفسير الآيات التي ذكر فيها التوسل.

قال الله تبارك وتعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَابْتَغُواْ إِلَيهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُواْ  فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ} [المائدة: 35]. قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في كتابه (تفسير القرآن العظيم)  مفسراً هذه الآية: يقول الله تعالى آمراً عباده المؤمنين بتقواه، وهي إذا  قرنت بطاعته كان المراد بها الكف عن المحارم وترك المنهيات، وقد قال بعدها {وَابْتَغُواْ إِلَيهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ}، قال ابن عباس: "أي القربة"، وكذا قال مجاهد وقال قتادة: "أي تقربوا إليه بطاعته والعمل بما يرضيه"، وهذا الذي قاله هؤلاء الأئمة لا خلاف بين المفسرين فيه.

وفي تفسير قوله تعالى: {أُولَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ  يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ  وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ  كَانَ مَحْذُوراً} [سورة الإسراء: 57].

روى الإمام مسلم في صحيحه، عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فيما قال عن  هذه الآية: "نزلت في نفر من العرب كانوا يعبدون نفراً من الجن فأسلم الجن،  والإنس الذين كانوا يعبدونهم لا يشعرون، فنزلت {أُولَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ}" [شرح صحيح مسلم والنووي].

كما روى الإمام البخاري في صحيحه نحو هذا الحديث انظر (فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري). وقال الحافظ بن حجر العسقلاني في شرح قوله:  "فأسلم الجن وتمسك هؤلاء بدينهم، أي استمر الإنس الذين كانوا يعبدون الجن  على عبادة الجن، والجن لا يرضون بذلك لكونهم أسلموا، وهم الذين صاروا  يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة.. وهذا هو المعتمد في تفسير هذه الآية".

ومن هذه الآثار يتضح أن المقصود بالوسيلة ما يتقرب به إلى الله تعالى، ولهذا قال تعالى: {يَبْتَغُونَ} أي يطلبون ما يتقربون به إلى الله تعالى من الأعمال الصالحة، كما قال قتادة في تفسير الآية الأولى: "أي تقربوا إليه بطاعته والعمل بما يرضيه".

وكذلك تشير الآية الثانية إلى الظاهرة الغريبة المخالفة للشرع القويم  والتكفير السليم، وهي ظاهرة توجه بعض الناس ببعض أنواع العبادة (مثل الدعاء  والذبح وغيرها) إلى عباد الله، يخافونهم ويرجونهم، ومع أن هؤلاء العباد  الذين يعبدونهم قد أعلنوا إسلامهم وأقروا لله بالعبودية. وللأسف الشديد فإن  هذه الظاهرة الغريبة منتشرة في أكثر بلاد المسلمين، وهي صرف أنواع العبادة  لغير الله تبارك وتعالى، مع أن المسلمين يقرؤون في صلاتهم كل يوم سبع عشرة  مرة قول الله تعالى في سورة الفاتحة {إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ} [سورة الفاتحة: 5] ومعروف في اللغة العربية أن تقديم (المفعول) وهو قوله {إِيَّاكَ} على الفعل وهو قوله {نَعْبُدُ} يكون للتخصيص.

كما قال الحافظ بن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره:  "وقدم المفعول وهو إياك وكرر للاهتمام والحصر أي لا نعبد إلا إياك ولا  نتوكل إلا عليك وهذا هو كمال الطاعة، والدين كله يرجع إلى هذين المعنيين".

فلا يجوز صرف أي نوع من أنواع العبادة لغير الله تعالى حتى ولو على سبيل  التقرب إلى الله تعالى كما يزعم البعض قال الله تعالى عن المشركين عبّاد  الأصنام أنهم قالوا: {مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى}  [سورة الزمر: 3]، أما بعض الناس الذين يزعمون أن الدعاء والذبح ليس من  العبادة لمن يذبحون لهم ويظنون أن العبادة محصورة في الصلاة بالسجود  والركوع ونحوه من العبادات الجسدية المباشرة فلهؤلاء نقول كل ما يتقرب به  إلى الله مما شرعه الله ورسوله فهو عبادة، قال الله تعالى: {قُلْ  إِنَّ صَلاَتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِين ( 162) لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَاْ  أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ} [الأنعام: 162-163]، (نسكي: ذبحي). إذاً  فالدعاء الذي يتوجه به لأصحاب الأضرحة والقبور من أخص أنواع العبادة فقد  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «الدعاء هو العبادة» [صححه الألباني].

والعبادة هي: اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة.

فليحذر الذين تعوّدوا دعاء غير الله تعالى سواء كان المدعو نبياًأو جنياً  أو صالحاً أو غيره، فهذا من صرف العبادة لغير الله وهو شرك أكبر والشرك  الأكبر مخرج من ملة الإسلام لأنه صرف نوع من أنواع العبادة لغير الله.  ويأخذ الحكم نفسه الطواف بالقبور وما يلحق بذلك أثناء الطواف من استلام  أركانها والتمسح بها وتقبيل أعتابها وتعفير الوجوه في ترابها والسجود لها  أو عند أعتابها. قال الله تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ  مِمَّن يَدْعُو مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ مَن لَّا يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ إِلَى يَومِ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَهُمْ عَن دُعَائِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ} [سورة الأحقاف: 5].

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من مات وهو يدعو من دون الله نداً دخل النار» [رواه البخاري].

من خلال ما سبق يتضح أن يتقرب إلى الله تعالى بالتوسل المذكور غير المشروع،  ولم يفعله السلف الصالح رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين وعلى من تبعهم بإحسان.

وقد علّمنا الله تبارك وتعالى في كتابه العزيز وسنّة نبيه صلى الله عليه  وسلم كيف نتقرب إليه بالأعمال الصالحة التي يحبها ويرضاها ولم يترك تلك  الأعمال إلينا لتحددها عقولنا وأذواقنا لأن العقول والأذواق تختلف وتتباين  وتضطرب وتتنازع ويصبح لكل إنسان أو مجموعة دين أو طريقة ولكن الله سبحانه  أمرنا أن نرجع إليه في ذلك، ونتبع هديه وتعليمه، قال الله تعالى: {وَأَنَّ  هَـذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيماً فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ السُّبُلَ  فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَن سَبِيلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُم بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ} [الأنعام: 153].

لهذا يجب علينا أن نعرف الوسائل المقرّبة إلى الله بالرجوع في كل مسألة إلى  ما شرعه الله سبحانه وتعالى وبيّنه لنا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذه هي  وصية نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال: «تركت فيكم شيئين، لن تضلوا بعدهما: كتاب الله، وسنتي» [صححه الألباني].

شروط العمل الصالح المتقبل:

قال تعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ  يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو  لِقَاء رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ  رَبِّهِ أَحَداً} [الكهف: 110]. فكيف يكون العمل صالحاً وما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في العمل ليكون صالحاً مقبولاً عند الله تعالى؟

• الشرط الأول: أن يكون العمل صادراً من مسلم موحّد، والدليل قوله تعالى عن الكفار: {وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاء مَّنثُوراً} [سورة الفرقان: 23]، وقوله تعالى: {وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُواْ لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ} [سورة الأنعام: 88]، وقوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ  أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ  لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ} [سورة الزمر: 65].

وأمثلة ذلك كثيرة جداً في القرآن والسنة. فمهما عمل الكافر من أعمال وإن وافقت السنة وقصد بها وجه الله فهي مردودة عليه وعمله حابط.

• الشرط الثاني: لا بد أن يقصد صاحب العمل به وجه الله تعالى، والدليل: عن  أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الله  تبارك وتعالى: «أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، من عمل عملا أشرك فيه معي غيري، تركته وشركه» [رواه مسلم].

فمن يعمل بعض الأعمال المقربة إلى الله تعالى ويظهرها ليقال عنه أنه صالح  أو ليقال عنه كريم أو شجاع أو غيره فهذا وإن قصد وجه الله تعالى فعمله حابط  مردود عليه لأن الله لا يقبل من العمل إلا ما كان خالصاً لوجهه سبحانه،  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إن الله لا يقبل من العمل إلا ما كان خالصا، وابتغي به وجهه» [حسنه الألباني].

• الشرط الثالث: أن يكون العمل موافقاً لكتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال الحافظ بن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره: {فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء رَبِّهِ}: أي ثوابه وجزاءه الصالح {فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً} ما كان موافقاً لشرع الله {وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً}  وهو الذي يراد به وجه الله وحده لا شريك له، وهذان ركنا العمل المتقبل، لا  بد أن يكون خالصاً لله صواباً على شريعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  (أ.هـ).

أنواع التوسل المشروع:

مما سبق يتضح أنه لا بد لأي عبادة أن تتوافر فيها شروط العمل الصالح ليكون  مقبولاً عند الله تعالى، وكما أننا قد نهينا عن دعاء المخلوقات مع الله  تعالى، فقد شرع الله تعالى لنا بدلاً عنها أنواعاً من التوسلات المشروعة  ندعوه ونسأله سبحانه بها والتي تكفّل سبحانه بإجابة الداعي بها، إذا توفرت  شروط إجابة الدعاء الأخرى، فإليك أخي المسلم أنواع التوسلات المشروعة التي  ورد بها دليل من كتاب الله تعالى والأحاديث الصحيحة:

1- التوسل إلى الله تعالى باسم من أسمائه الحسنى، أو صفة من صفاته العليا:

قال الله تبارك وتعالى: {وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا}  [سورة الأعراف: 180]. وهذا النوع من التوسل هو أن تمجّد وتعظم وتحمد الله  تعالى؛ وتقدسه بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العليا، قبل أن تدعو بما تريد وذلك  ليكون الحمد والتمجيد والتعظيم والتقديس لله تعالى، وسيلتك إليه سبحانه،  ليتقبل دعاءك ويجيبك إلى ما دعوت وتنال ما تطلب بإذن الله.

ومن الأمثلة على هذا النوع من التوسل ما رواه ابن ماجه والنسائي عن أنس بن  مالك رضي الله عنه أنه قال: كنت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالساً  ورجل قائم يصلي فلما ركع وسجد وتشهد دعا فقال في دعائه: "اللهم إني أسألك  بأن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت، المنان بديع السماوات والأرض، يا ذا الجلال  والإكرام، يا حي يا قيوم، إني أسألك".. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأصحابه: «تدرون بما دعا؟»، قالوا: "الله ورسوله أعلم". قال: «والذي نفسي بيده لقد دعا الله باسمه العظيم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب، وإذا سئل به أعطى» [رواه النسائي وصححه الألباني].

كما روى أبو داود في سننه والنسائي عن محجن بن الأدرع رضي الله عنه، أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل المسجد، إذا رجل قد قضى صلاته، وهو يتشهد  فقال: اللهم إني أسألك يا الله بأنك الواحد الأحد الصمد، الذي لم يلد ولم  يولد، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد، أن تغفر لي ذنوبي، إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم،  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قد غفر له" ثلاثاً.

2- التوسل إلى الله تعالى بعمل صالح عمله الداعي:

أي التوسل إلى الله تعالى بالأعمال والطاعات التي عملها الداعي خالصة لوجهه سبحانه. 
ومن الأمثلة على ذلك قوله تعالى: {رَّبَّنَا  إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِياً يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ  بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ  عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ} [آل عمران: 193].

وقول الله تعالى: {إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِي يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ} [المؤمنون: 109].

والأمثلة من السنة ما رواه أحمد وأبو داود عن بريدة: أن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم سمع رجلاً يقول: "اللهم إني أسألك أني أشهد أنك الله لا إله إلا  أنت، الأحد، الصمد، الذي لم يلد ولم يولد، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد"، فقال: «لقد سألت الله بالاسم الذي إذا سئل به أعطى، وإن دعي به أجاب».

ومنها كذلك حديث الثلاثة الذين أطبق عليهم الغار، والحديث طويل وهو في صحيح مسلم.
ويتبين من هذه الأحاديث مشروعية التوسل إلى الله تعالى بالأعمال الصالحة  التي عملها الداعي خالصة لوجهه سبحانه في أوقات الرخاء وكما قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "تعرّف إلى الله في الرخاء، يعرفك في الشدة" [رواه أحمد  والطبراني].

3- التوسل إلى الله تعالى بدعاء رجل صالح حي حاضر:

ومثال ذلك: عندما تحل بالمسلمين مصيبة أو يقعون في ضيق وشدة فيحاولون الأخد  بسبب قوي، فيذهبون إلى من يظنون ويعتقدون فيه الصلاح والتقوى والفضل  والعلم، فيطلبون منه أن يدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى لهم ليفرج عنهم كربهم  وشدتهم ويخفف عنهم همهم وغمهم. وهذا من أنواع التوسل المشروع الذي ورد به  دليل في الشريعة المطهرة وهو ما رواه الإمام البخاري عن أنس بن مالك رضي  الله عنهما قال: "أصابت الناس سنة على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبينما  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب في يوم جمعة قام أعرابي فقال: يا رسول  الله، هلك المال، وجاع العيال، فادع الله لنا، فرفع يديه وما نرى في السماء  قزعة فو الذي نفسي بيده ما وضعها حتى ثار السحاب أمثال الجبال، ثم لم ينزل  عن منبره حتى رأيت المطر يتحادر على لحيته. فمطرنا يومنا ذلك ومن الغد،  وبعد الغد، والذي يليه حتى الجمعة الأخرى. وقام ذلك الأعرابي- أو قال غيره-  فقال: يا رسول الله تهدّم البناء، وغرق المال، فادع الله لنا. فرفع يديه  فقال: اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا، فما يشير بيده إلى ناحية السحاب إلا  انفجرت، وصارت المدينة مثل الجوبة، وسال الوادي قناة شهراً، ولم يجيء أحد  من ناحية إلا حدّث بالجود" (فتح الباري).

هذا في حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أما بعد وفاته كان الناس يستسقون  بمن يظنون ويتوسمون فيهم الخير والصلاح والقرب من الله تعالى، ومثال ذلك ما  رواه الإمام البخاري عن أنس: أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان إذا قحطوا  استسقى بالعباس بن عبد المطلب، فقال: "اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا  فتسقينا، وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا فاسقنا"، قال: "فيسقون" (فتح الباري).

فسبب تحولهم من الاستسقاء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الاستسقاء بعم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، هو أنهم كانوا يطلبون من النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن يدعو الله تعالى أن يسقيهم، وذلك في حياته أما بعد وفاته صلى الله  عليه وسلم أصبح هذا الأمر غير ممكن وهذا هو السبب الذي جعل عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه يتوسل بالعباس رضي الله عنه، أي يطلب منه أن يستسقي لهم ويدعو  الله تعالى ليسقيهم ولم يستسق بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأن المقصود  بقوله نتوسل إليك أي بدعائه لا بذاته. وهذا الأمر غير ممكن بعد وفاته صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ومما يؤيد هذا الفهم أنه لم يثبت بإسناد صحيح أن أحداً من  السلف الصالح استسقى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته وإنما استسقوا  بالأحياء، كما روى ذلك ابن عساكر في تاريخه بسند صحيح عن التابعي الجليل  سليم الخبائري: أن السماء قحطت، فخرج معاوية ابن أبي سفيان وأهل دمش  يستسقون، فلما قعد معاوية على المنبر، قال: أين يزيد بن الأسود الجرشي؟  فناداه الناس، فأقبل يتخطى الناس، فأمره معاوية فصعد على المنبر، فقعد عند  رجليه، فقال معاوية: "اللهم إنا نستشفع إليك بخيرنا وأفضلنا، اللهم إنا  نستشفع إليك اليوم بيزيد بن الأسود الجرشي، يا يزيد ارفع يديك إلى الله،  فرفع يديه، ورفع الناس أيديهم فما كان أوشك أن ثارت سحابة في الغرب كأنها  ترس وهبّت لها ريح فسقتنا حتى كاد الناس أن لا يبلغوا منازلهم".

فهنا معاوية رضي الله عنه يتوسل بدعاء هذا الرجل الصالح، ولا يتوسل بالنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن ذلك غير ممكن بعد وفاته وهذا هو فهم الصحابة  والتابعين رضي الله عنهم، وما روي عن بعض الصحابة أو التابعين من التوسل  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يصح إسناده  إليهم رضي الله عنهم.

أما من فهم قول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: "وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا  فاسقنا"، من فهم هذا القول أن يتوسل بذات العباس عم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقد أخطأ، لأنهم كانوا يطلبون منه أن يدعو الله ليسقيهم، وكذلك ما  فعله معاوية رضي الله عنه عندما قال: "يا يزيد ارفع يديك إلى الله، فرفع  يديه"، فالتوسل هو بدعائهم وليس بذواتهم وإلا لكان التوسل بذات النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أولى وأقرب من التوسل بعمه أو أحد الصالحين، ألا فليتذكر  أولوا الألباب.

إن النصوص يجب أن تفهم على ضوء فهم أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن  سلك سبيلهم من أئمة الهدى لأن اتباع سبيلهم فرض وواجب علينا، كما قال  تعالى: {وَمَن يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا  تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيراً} [النساء: 115].

والغريب أن الذين يتمسكون ويدعون إلى التوسل بذوات الأنبياء والصالحين  وأحياناً بقبورهم وأضرحتهم لا يستندون في ذلك إلى أي آية، أو حديث صحيح  صريح فيه التوسل بمخلوق، ولا يجدون فيما يدعون إليه شيئاً من الأدعية  الواردة في القرآن الكريم ولا في الأدعية الواردة في الأحاديث الصحيحة.  فبما أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد شرع لنا هذه الطرق الثثة للتوسل فلماذا نعرض  عنها مع ثبوتها في القرآن والسنة وإجماع الأمة على مشروعيتها، ونعمد إلى  أدعية وتوسلات مخترعة مبتدعة لم يشرعها الله تعالى ولم يفعلها قدوتنا رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقل ما نقول لهؤلاء كما قال الله تعالى: {أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ} [سورة البقرة: 61].

مع العلم أن هذه الطرق الثلاثة الشرعية للتوسل تفي بكل ما يحتاجه العباد في  مطالبهم في الدنيا والآخرة.. وصلى الله على عبده ورسوله محمد وعلى آله  وصحبه أجمعين، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

احسنتم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

عفاف الهدى (08-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالمرور

----------


## صرخة العطشان

*السلام عليها مولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام


اللهم العن حرمة حتى ترضى الزهراء



بارك الله فيك
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكر اتي لمروركم هنا

----------

